# Hannibal



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

This is my 2 yr old male. Would like to hear everyone's opinions! 
Pedigree an pics:
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=651464

































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am going by the photo with his pedigree. 
Very masculine male who is a bit on the chunky side.  OK withers and topline, good length of a croup that is slightly steep. Very good angulation in front though his upper arm needs to be much longer. Very good angulation in the rear. Good pasterns, not bad feet, very good underline and chest proportions, but as I said earlier, he is too heavy in this photo. Excellent color and pigment.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't know how to give a critque but I wanted to say that his coloring is stunning!


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks. But by no means is he chunky. He is a good lean working weight. But looking at his ped and seeing Zidane vom Haus sevens it hints plush coats...  which he is extremely plushy and by no means chunky. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

He is very thick bodied for being only 2 years old. Very nice looking dog never the less.


----------



## GSDLA88 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks! He will be 3 in Feb! He is a very thick bone strong head male. Very masculine also but he has ALOT of coat. Very thick plus coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow! Handsome boy. I wish my two year old looked that mature!


----------

